# Coca Cola Chicken.....



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Just discovered this really nice.....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

looks bloody brilliant that!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Does eating it make you as hench as the presenter?


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

one for him and one for his boyfriend when he gets home


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Fukcing diet coke as well :lol: should have used Pepsi Max :lol: might try lemonade next lemon chicken ...maybe :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I would probably use ketchup to be honest. Might give that a whirl this week.

If anyone tries it please post in this thread!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

GShock said:


> Fukcing diet coke as well :lol: should have used Pepsi Max :lol: might try lemonade next lemon chicken ...maybe :lol:


I'm holding out for Stella chicken


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

This guy made me laugh, look at the state of him lol!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

that diet coke bottle is wider than him


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

monsta said:


> one for him and one for his boyfriend when he gets home


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :clap:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm having this for my evening meal tonight.

Will report back later and let you know if it stayed down


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks proper rank if you ask me


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

hahaha im ashamed to be from bristol now :-(, bt suppose thats a typical city fan for you


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I've just got the ingredients to do this for myself too and will report back once I've smashed it down


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Bet it tastes like dog crap.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gammon is amazing cooked in coke, not chicken though!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lazy cheatin bastard


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

I often do this to ham tastes nice not sure it would be good with chicken bit can highly recommend for ham.

Ps if your after a nice sauce on the cheap. Get a crappy bottle of red wine and a onion.

Fry the onion untill they turn transluscent then add half a bottle of wine and a cup and a half of water to a pan and put it on a low heat.

Then add the onions and reduce it down. You can then add anything you like to the sauce, parsley ect or if you want to make it thicker add some mushed up beans or lentals to make it thicker.

Or if you want to do it on the cheap fry off some flour then add it. Beautiful with pretty much any meat and Is good if you have random lose vegetables. Ps always add the hard veg first like carrots onions then the softer veg right at the end.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I had a couple bowls of this tonight and it wasn't half bad in all honesty. I wouldn't say it was incredible as they were all saying but it was decent enough and 600g of chicken went down alright over 2 meals 

I used 3 WG breasts, just over 6tbsp of Passata and a load of Worcester sauce to spice it up. Tasted a couple lumps before I added loads more Worcester and it wasn't strong enough for me. Once I had loaded it up the taste was stronger and I even flicked a few more dashes on when it was on my plate too.

I'll prob do it again at some point and may try it with some steak mince with some kidney beans thrown in as a chilli type dish. Reckon that would be better than with chicken but it's still a solid dish and better than just eating chicken on it's own.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

looks weird  is it nice?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Totally forgot all about this.

Had some last week, and the come taste was nonexistent, the only flavours I could taste was the tomato and Worcester Sauce.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dux said:


> Totally forgot all about this.
> 
> Had some last week, and the come taste was nonexistent, the only flavours I could taste was the tomato and Worcester Sauce.


maybe you overcooked it? :whistling: or didnt put enough coca cola?


----------



## Moles (Jul 10, 2010)

i marinade my steaks in coca cola. not really for taste just makes it tender


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> Totally forgot all about this.
> 
> Had some last week, and the come taste was nonexistent, the only flavours I could taste was the tomato and Worcester Sauce.


HAHAHA u werent supposed to spunk in it


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Will have to try it to be convinced....cooking with coca-cola just seems rank.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

does it work with mums roller cola as well?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks fVcking awful.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> I'm holding out for Stella chicken


As if by magic


----------



## KPollard (Apr 17, 2012)

That looks pretty delicious.I've bookmarked this thread and will gonna try it this coming weekend.


----------

